# Confirmation questions for a trail horse



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, the Rockies that I have seen have all been narrow in the chest area and have upright hooves that sometimes seem to splay out. I dont' know if this is good or bad or what, or even if it's just due to inbreeding.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

How old is the mare?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

hmm... she sounds like she has the same build as my Racking mare, who is an outstanding trail horse. I like the narrow build (since I'm lightweight and Indie can handle it easily) because it makes it easier to get through short cuts in the trails, lol. I personally don't know much about Rockies... but maybe some pics would help?


----------



## jyate02 (Oct 5, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jyate02 (Oct 5, 2011)

I will try to get some pics up. You can see her pics and video by googling Tiger Eye Gypsy Rocky WV. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

If her only conformation fault is toeing out in front, that isn't a big deal. Keeping horses on the trail for years has a lot to do with conformation. Did you take any pictures? Some people in this forum are great at conformation critiques. Primarily, you want straight knees, a good pastern angle, good hocks, lots of bone, and good joints. Legs are important. As she is a smaller horse, leg conformation becomes even more important!


Maintenance also comes into play when it comes to keeping horses on the trail for as many years as possible. She needs to be properly conditioned and kept in condition. Condition her slowly to develop strong bones and tendons. These can takes months or years to condition well, even though it only takes weeks to leg up the muscular and respiratory systems. Some horses will go go GO even though they aren't well conditioned enough. Don't let your horse call the shots; you set their limits. Be mindful about how hard you ride and how fast. Joint damage and soreness isn't a friend of the trail horse.



...That last part was a bit of a tangent, but hey. I like to talk. :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

after your ride, did you notice any interference marks on her legs?

a mild toe out isn't a problem, but if it gets extreme, it can cause them to interfere and cut up their own legs. you can use protective boots to help with this, but easier to get a horse without the problem to start with!


----------



## jyate02 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice! I have a couple of pictures, but they aren't very good for conformation critiqueing. I am going to have a pre purchase vet check done, and hopefully get some questions answered. 

Will a horse continue to "fill out" after the age of 6? The owner says he has a spotted mountain mare that was the same build at 6, then filled out more in her 7th year.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

jyate02 said:


> Thank you all for the advice! I have a couple of pictures, but they aren't very good for conformation critiqueing. I am going to have a pre purchase vet check done, and hopefully get some questions answered.
> 
> Will a horse continue to "fill out" after the age of 6? The owner says he has a spotted mountain mare that was the same build at 6, then filled out more in her 7th year.


Again, I have little experience with Rockies, but to the best extent of my knowledge smaller horses tend to be done growing by the age of 6 unless they are a drafty breed. If she does do anymore "filling out" then it will be pretty unnoticeable (unless that filling out is the muscle mass you are building by doing trails.).


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Depends on how they are feeding her if she will fill out more. She won't grow any but with more food can fill out. I didn't like how she tossed her head in every video. Looks like they just get on and go and not worry about any finess. She doesn't look very sturdy because she is so fine


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Depends on how they are feeding her if she will fill out more. She won't grow any but with more food can fill out. I didn't like how she tossed her head in every video. Looks like they just get on and go and not worry about any finess. She doesn't look very sturdy because she is so fine


Hmm... I don't see how a fineness to a horse really makes up for how sturdy they are. I've ridden quite a bit of "fine" horses from Arabians, to thin-boned Racking horses and some smaller bred TWH's and they were all for the most part very sturdy little trail horses. Though if sturdy meant heavy amounts of weight- then I wouldn't really pick one of the *finer* breeds, but if just the average trail ride of a few hours every other day with an appropriate amount of weight then there is really nothing wrong with them. I prefer finer horses for my trail rides


----------



## jyate02 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you! I am supposed to go look at a couple more rockys on sunday, but i've seen their videos and none of them gait as nicely as this little mare. When i get her to the barn my trainer will put her through a lot of ground work (which will be refreshers for her since she is trained with Clinton Anderson methods) and I think we'll just want to put a little more weight on her, then I guess I should start her conditioning program from the beginning. She was just so sure footed on the trail, great even off the trail. You can clear trails while on her back, cut down branches on her head even, she won't care! She stepped on the tail of a black snake last week and it ran out from under her, didn't bother her a bit. And she has a wonderful canter. When I get her I'll post some pictures. Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

From what I can see, she seems like a nice horse. I think the head bobbing is fairly normal for gaiting but, except for when the mare is in her gait, I would like to see her on a looser rein. The other thing that concerns me is the amount of tail swinging. Unless there were a lot of bugs, tail movement like that could be sign of discomfort.

Lastly, what kind of trail riding do you do? We typically ride for 3 - 5 hours and by me there are some fairly simple trails with a few hills and water crossing but then we go to the mountains and it is a much, much tougher. I would not consider taking an unconditioned or frail horse to the mountains. I'm 200 lb plus my tack so I take that into consideration.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

jyate02 said:


> Thank you all for the advice! I have a couple of pictures, but they aren't very good for conformation critiqueing. I am going to have a pre purchase vet check done, and hopefully get some questions answered.
> 
> *Will a horse continue to "fill out" after the age of 6? The owner says he has a spotted mountain mare that was the same build at 6, then filled out more in her 7th year*.


This is why I asked how old the mare was. :wink:

I'm more used to Quarter Horses, and generally it's "up till 5, out till 6". This means they get their height until 5 years, then fill out until 6 years. Of course this is "general" and doesn't apply to all QH lines. Those like the Poco Pine breeding are slow to mature. Then you have to take into consideration if they've been fed for optimal growth so they will reach their full potential. Arabians are also slower to mature.

I do not know about Rocky Mountain Horses. If I were going to buy one, I'd do all the research I could, then visit those who breed and/or show them to find out the breed standard, and be well armed by the time I went out looking for one to buy.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you don't intend to do really heavy duty trail riding in the future, I don't think that toeing out is much of an issue--my KMHSA gelding toes out some. You say she is smooth---MY KMHSA mare switches gaits so smoothly you don't feel it. EVERYBODY in family loves to ride her bc of this. Please look at everything for sale, but if she's the best offered, I say buy her.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I went and looked up her video and the main thing I noticed is that she travels pretty hollow. Head up skyward. Maybe it's the way she's ridden, maybe it's the bit, maybe it's her conformation, I don't know. But she is one of those gaited horses that travels hollow. I know some people feel they need to move that way to gait better, but I have been trying to do some reading on it myself (because I have a Foxtrotter) and I don't think hollow is really heathly for the horse. Not that it is a fatal flaw, I don't think it is, but it isn't desirable either.

The other thing I noticed is that she IS pretty fine boned and tiny. I don't know how big the guy riding her is, but she looks very small under him. I don't think she would be a good match-up for a person his size, but if you are smaller that may not be an issue. She may get more muscle, but I don't think she will tank-up. She seems to be a very petite horse. I know she would be too small for me, but I am right around 200 lbs plus tack. 

The tail swishing seemed to mainly come into play when she was cued for the canter. Like she was being asked to do it and she really didn't want to. It could be the other horses nearby, the saddle not fitting right, lack of experience cantering, who knows, but she only seemed to do it when asked to canter. She seemed more than willing to gait.

So those are my thoughts.

I wonder if you would not get some more breed-specific critiques if you posted this in the Gaited section? 

Good luck horse shopping.


----------



## jyate02 (Oct 5, 2011)

I wanted to thank everyone for all the input! The guy riding Gypsy in the videos is 6'3" and 200lbs....he has been riding her just for the past several months to brush up her training. I myself weigh 160 and I am 5'6". From what I am told by a couple of rocky breeders, they do their faster gaits with their heads held higher and the bobbing is part of it. I did notice that when I ride her she doesn't hollow out as much, probably a difference in how I ride. She also doesn't slap me in the back of my head when I ask her to canter, lol, like she does him. She's probably protesting his weight. I had a pre purchase vet exam done, and I have decided to buy her. She is smart, has a great temperament, and I think once I get her conditioned and put a little weight on her she'll be great. She loves the trails, and showed good endurance. I can't wait to get her home and start working on her! Thanks again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations!! Let us know how she is progressing.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sound like a good match-hope we see some pics soon.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Wish you had posted this in the gaited horses area. I have two Rockies, one KMSH and I don't agree with the head high in the air, both of mine maintain a tucked position in order to avoid the hollowing. Allowing them to hollow out their back does nothing but cause chiro issues later on down the road. I also would not have paid that much, but that's just my opinion. I also question how they have registered her as a chocolate?? Chocolate is flaxen mane and tail. To me she is and should have been registered black. Is she registered and certified in gait? 

Weight of the rider isn't the same factor as it is in other breeds. Whatever their size they are bred to survive on less than perfect pasture, hay, etc. and carry an adult for entire days. We always kid they are the "energizer bunny" with hooves. As far as filling out, I think she's done. By 5 they have usually put all their weight and height on. Make sure to watch what you feed as these horses are prone to a lot of insulin resistance. Keep her conditioned, NOT fat. She should maintain well on regular pasture grass, and in the winter on just grass hay with a bit of alfalfa. Toeing out is pretty common in the gaiteds since they tend to "wing" their feet when they go into gait. 

And I agree with others on the tail swishing, there is something going on there so hopefully you can find out what it is. Hope you have a great time with her, Rockies are known for their even temperament and willingness to do anything asked of them. Loved the vid where the dog ran up behind her and she didn't flinch a bit. Shows a lot right there. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## jyate02 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you! I will definitely include posts on the gaited forum as I progress with her. As I said, I did notice that when I was riding her in her gait she didn't hollow out as much and that is what i'll work on with her... I really appreciate the heads up on insulin resistance as well! The price I am actually paying is $3300, and that includes her bridle and bit, and includes him hauling her to my boarding stable which is about 225 miles each way. I did negotiate a bit  The main things I was looking for are all there.....she doesn't seem to spook at anything.....dogs, cars, she even had a snake under her feet on the trail and it didn't bother her; she truly enjoys being out on the trail, she's smart, I noticed her scoping out a steep bank we were starting down, and she knew the best way to proceed down it (she chose a different way down than the horse in front of us who was slipping and sliding), she's sweet natured. She's not the flashiest rocky I tried out, or the prettiest. But I love her already! She is dna proven and registered but not certified, although he offered to do that for me. And I know what you mean about her color, she looks like a mahogany bay to me, but it does say chocolate on her papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your new ride! She really looks like a gem to me,& you know where you want to make some improvements, so you've already got goals for her. But you seem to have a very nice base to start with. Her name seems to fit her, are you keeping it? If you have half as much fun w/her as I do w/my Paso Fino, you will be in seventh heaven!!


----------



## jyate02 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you! I can't wait to get her home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

